# Can't print recipes



## lyndalou (Oct 8, 2011)

I have always been able to print recipes from this site. Now, I am having a problem. I usually just highlight what I want to print and print away.

Now, I am only getting about 2/3 of the page when i try to review the text and get color pictures which I did not highlight. Any ideas about what's happening? Anyone else having the problem? I use Mozilla Firefox. Could the problem be with them? Don't think so, cause I can cope from othe sites. A revoltin' development.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 8, 2011)

lyndalou said:


> I have always been able to print recipes from this site. Now, I am having a problem. I usually just highlight what I want to print and print away.
> 
> Now, I am only getting about 2/3 of the page when i try to review the text and get color pictures which I did not highlight. Any ideas about what's happening? Anyone else having the problem? I use Mozilla Firefox. Could the problem be with them? Don't think so, cause I can cope from othe sites. A revoltin' development.


 
When I want to print text from any webpage, I simply copy it and paste it into "Notepad" then print it. Text editors like Notepad automatically remove any coding and pics.


----------



## licia (Oct 8, 2011)

I've noticed that some sites I've not been able to print. I did the selecting and I've also done the whole page. I wonder if some just don't allow copying from their site. I've never had a problem here tho and I must have printed a cajillion recipes.


----------



## chopper (Oct 8, 2011)

I usually save it as a word document first before printing, and delete if I don't need it on the computer.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 8, 2011)

Sometimes it won't paste to my word document, but it will paste into an email document which I then send to myself and print the email.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll try it. It's not coming up where I can do Selection . I'll see about the word document.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 8, 2011)

lyndalou said:


> I'll try it. It's not coming up where I can do Selection . I'll see about the word document.
> Thanks everyone.


 
The only problem with using MS Word is that it will allow graphics and coding also. You may end up with more editing.

That's the reason I suggested using "Notepad". It will import only text and save you time editing.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 8, 2011)

If you do need to edit, this is a great program.  You can print from it too:

Free Online HTML Editor


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2011)

Timothy said:


> The only problem with using MS Word is that it will allow graphics and coding also. You may end up with more editing.
> 
> That's the reason I suggested using "Notepad". It will import only text and save you time editing.




Macs have a "stickies" app that lets you do the same thing .


----------



## Janet H (Oct 9, 2011)

Some helps:

1. You can select printable page from the thread tools drop down menu at the top of the thread.  This removes some of the extra stuff on the page and the graphics (see pic)


2.  If you happen to keep your mail program open (like gmail) in another tab you can copy and paste to an new e-mail message and then edit quickly and print.

3. Try downloading meta pad.  This another notepad program but has some formatting tools available.  Fabulous and free.

4.  For those who use tabbed browsing consider opening a Google doc in another tab.  You can edit, format, print and save.  Make your own sharable recipe box (folder) using google docs.


----------

